# Books



## Haztoys (Feb 21, 2006)

There seems to be a lot of fighting around here about books 

I have some books on WW11... I buy my books used and buy what I find..Do not have a lot of books ....And this forum has been great ... Its real cool that there people from all over the world on here.. And being American all I've herd about is the US side off WW11... The other side of the war has been great to know 

So what would be the best books to have on WW11 airwar or just the war in a over all ...Good books on Cold War jets would be good too?

From what you all have been saying ... Some of the books out there are way off from what really happened..

Boy I hope I have not put fuel on the fire .  ...

Thanks

David


----------



## evangilder (Feb 21, 2006)

Well, I can put down a couple of authors that have seemed to be pretty darn accurate:
Roger Freeman- He has a whole series of Mighty Eighth books
Bill Gunston
David Mondey

Those are three off the top of my head that have seemed to be pretty true to history.


----------



## Erich (Feb 21, 2006)

fighting about books ? hardly .......... too many people are taking my statements out of context. we had a discussion about Greens works and that was it. At least I thought it was a discussion, explaining my views and other for Green.

ok off of that issue, what are you really looking for ? general book on a/c or on a specific unit. Freeman has some good material in his mighty 8 war diary. I have another older book which I question some of the content, though again this is me, which causes me to be critical at time(s) but for good reason


----------



## Henk (Feb 21, 2006)

The best book I have on WW2 in general is WORLD AT ARMS- THE READER'S DIGEST ILLUSTRATED HISTORY OF ORLD WAR II, then there is 2 books, also READER'S DIGEST ILLUSTRATED STORY OF WORLD WAR II. I bought one in November last year that was not so good but it is printed in 2004 and it is pretty good. WORLD WAR II by H.P. WILLMOTT, ROBIN CROSS, CHARLES MESSENGER.

Now I forgot about this one book that I have read that is also a great book and it kicked all the other WW2 books I have ass. THE MILITARY HISTORY OF WORLD WAR II consultant editor: BARRIE PITT.

Henk


----------



## Erich (Feb 21, 2006)

I am going to list 262 books only for a start to get this thing motivated....... 8) 

JG 7 bei Manfred Boehme
Me 262 combat war diary bei Foreman/Harvey
German jets # 52 bei Manfred Griehl
Jet planes of the 3rd Reich bei Smith/Creek
Me 262 ` Monogram soft bound booklet
Me 262 volume 3 bei Smith/Creek

in preparation Moskito-jagd über Deutschland which maybe 2 volumes as we have some 800 pages and 400 fotos. aka 10./NJG 11 is the major emphasis of the book(s).

numerous interviews with former Me 262 pilots


bring it on guys !

♪


----------



## Henk (Feb 21, 2006)

So Erich do you think my few WW2 in General books are crap?

Henk


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 21, 2006)

something that has always bothered me is when they say max speed its in mph airspeed is measured in nautical miles or mach number both these numbers are affected by tempurature and humidity did everyone use the same standards .Upper winds or the jetstream was a new pheononem in the 40s and there was litlle knowledge of them were they taken into account when calculating airspeeds I'm gonna assume they were but how were they determined weather balloons would give you arough idea but winds can change dramatially from one altitude to another "wind shear" something that is another new pheonomeneom since the 40sor did these engineers just pick the optimum weather conditions to do their trials


----------



## Erich (Feb 22, 2006)

Henk, I have no idea as I do not own the books you mentioned.

I'm still at a loss what the original poster wants; specific fighter or bomber group histories or ?

go to schifferpubs on the net and go crazy. they ship worldwide. good general place to start for many aviation titles hardback or softbound.


----------



## Henk (Feb 22, 2006)

He wanted to know about the WW2 books we have all round and if you have andy books on the cold war.

Henk


----------



## Twitch (Feb 25, 2006)

Haztoys- I would suggest used books stores. Look for biographies and personal narratives by pilots. NOTHING is better than descriptions of how they were used in combat. The specification books are OK but the the planes come alive when you read narratives of their use in battle. Often pilots were able to do things far beyond what dry statistic show. A subsatantial segment of my library are books of this type. These books can be found cheap as used paperbacks too. Next time you're in Phoenix look for used books!!


----------



## Henk (Feb 25, 2006)

We do not get a lot of them here, you must order them or do it over the net to get one and then it is new and expensive. Never before saw a second hand book like that here.

Henk


----------

